# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met Sauna's en Thermen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Sauna het friese woud (Boijl)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Sauna het friese woud
Boijlerweg 48
Boijl (FR)

Bezoek de website van Sauna het friese woud

*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Sauna het friese woud (Boijl).*

----------

